# [SOLVED] Cossacks not running



## peiper

I've just installed Cossacks european wars.All went well and it installed, but when i try to play it Window comes up saying missing cd.
And inside window is this this program will not run without the CD-ROM in drive.
Cd is in drive though.I've cleaned disc and reinstalled.
I'm running on vista.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

*Re: Cossacks not running*

Run as admin in xp compatiability mode.


----------



## peiper

*Re: Cossacks not running*

hi
just tried that but still no either sane message or dmcr.exe hat stopped working


----------



## FreoHeaveho

*Re: Cossacks not running*

Have you ever managed to play this game? If not, please download PC Wizard and install (from my sig). Then go to FILE, SAVE AS and click OK. Then save the text file and copy its contents into this thread.

It is common on a google search, but not many solutions i am afraid. It may be that your computer is below minimum specs. We'll see...


----------



## peiper

*Re: Cossacks not running*

have played it ages ago on different pc.


----------



## FreoHeaveho

*Re: Cossacks not running*



bigfellla said:


> Have you ever managed to play this game? If not, please download PC Wizard and install (from my sig). Then go to FILE, SAVE AS and click OK. Then save the text file and copy its contents into this thread.
> 
> It is common on a google search, but not many solutions i am afraid. It may be that your computer is below minimum specs. We'll see...


different pc = no. please follow the above..


----------



## peiper

*Re: Cossacks not running*

Mainboard :	Acer FC51PVG
Chipset :	nVidia nForce 410
Processor :	AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2000 MHz
Physical Memory :	1024 MB (2 x 512 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card :	Nvidia Corp GeForce 6150 LE
Hard Disk :	WDC (250 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :	PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K06RS ATA Device
Monitor Type :	Philips Philips 170B - 17 inches
Operating System :	Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium Home Edition 6.00.6000 
DirectX :	Version 10.00
Windows Performance Index :	3.0


----------



## FreoHeaveho

*Re: Cossacks not running*

Do you have any cd emulators installed (daemon tools or the like)?


----------



## peiper

*Re: Cossacks not running*

Hi Bigfella
Job done
Thanks for help have to run it from cd as administrator instead of folder


----------



## FreoHeaveho

*Re: Cossacks not running*



bigfellla said:


> Run as admin in xp compatiability mode.


glad you got it working.


----------



## BoyWombat

I am getting exactly the same behaviour - can you please share how you got this to work? 
You mentioned you ran it from the CD, but the game's exe isn't on the CD (at least not mine) - its created when you install to your hard drive, and the CD just has a Setup menu...


----------



## FreoHeaveho

You must run the exe as an administrator

.


----------



## BoyWombat

I was running it as administrator. After trying everything obvious, like every compatibility mode and aspi updates, I finally got it to work by applying a hard-to-find patch called 1.15new! from "Strategy First" - one of the resellers I believe, the official patch pages seem to have been removed some time ago...
Works fine now with no compatibility mode required, altho you still need to rename the "Video" folder as the startup videos cannot be played on Vista.


----------



## whitewolfmatt

Hi im also having problems trying to gett cossacks to run ive tried the advice listed above all to no avail.
Could someone of any ideas?


----------



## arun_bhatia

If you are getting the message "this program will not run without thecd-rom in the drive " you are duped. ray: The EW-Cossacks you have purchased is not authentic. Its a crack version. :4-thatsba


----------



## arun_bhatia

The real magic lies in the dmcr.exe. If the trick mentioned above does not work then request a copy of dmcr.exe from any member in this thread who has cossacks installed and running and replace it in the cossacks folder on your computer .It should work.

Reply me if this works. 
:4-thatsbaIf this does not work reply me with the error meessage you get and I will provide you with another solution


----------

